# Dünsberg MTB AG



## Testonkel (21. November 2009)

Hallo Mountainbiker,
um die aktuell etwas gespannte Situation am Dünsberg zu entzerren, besteht die Möglichkeit ein Stück Wald, genauer gesagt das Areal um die aktuelle MTB Strecke, zu pachten. Dafür ist eine Arbeitsgemeinschaft notwendig, die als Pächter auftritt, die Strecken anlegt und betreibt. Es ist vorgesehen Strecken für jede Sparte des Sports anzulegen. Um das realisieren zu können benötigt die AG möglichst viele Fahrer jeder Sparte. Die organisatorische Gestaltung der AG liegt in den Händen der Mitwirkenden und wird bei der Gründungsversammlung besprochen.
Also lade ich jeden Interessierten zu der Gründungsversammlung am 08.12.09 um 19.00Uhr im - Landgasthof "Zum Dünsberg" beim Paul - in Fellingshausen ein.


----------



## thomlau (21. November 2009)

Super Fabi,

es geht was!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falcon153 (21. November 2009)

ja ja,
wir knien uns da richtig rein...


----------



## thomlau (21. November 2009)

Macht Ihr sehr gut!!!
Bin bereit......


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. November 2009)

Testonkel schrieb:


> die aktuell etwas gespannte Situation am Dünsberg



echt jetzt  
na, wir zumindest sind doch entspannt. vielleicht sollten sich die anderen - wer genau ist das überhaupt?? - mal locker machen.
irgendwie seltsam, ähnlich wie nebelfechten. man weiß gar nicht, wer der gegner ist.
kömmer nicht gleich den ganzen dünse pachten 

großes lob für deine bemühungen. ich werde mir den abend frei nehmen.


----------



## DerandereJan (21. November 2009)

Dabei


----------



## HoOom3r (21. November 2009)

Das hört sich ja schon mal sehr gut an


----------



## wondermike (21. November 2009)

Mal 'ne blöde Frage: wo ist denn der Dünsberg?


----------



## HoOom3r (21. November 2009)

und wann bauen wir den Lift


----------



## HoOom3r (21. November 2009)

bei Gießen (Hessen)







PS: wie zur Hölle kann man ein Post wieder löschen???


----------



## HoOom3r (21. November 2009)

wondermike schrieb:


> Mal 'ne blöde Frage: wo ist denn der Dünsberg?


  bei Gießen (Hessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bwp (21. November 2009)

Gibt es da auch schon Infos was der Pächter alles darf und wie viel die Pacht kostet mtl/jährlich)?


----------



## Testonkel (22. November 2009)

bwp schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch schon Infos was der Pächter alles darf und wie viel die Pacht kostet mtl/jährlich)?



Er darf viel, muss aber auch viel machen und es kostet wenig 

Wir müssen erstmal die AG auf die Beine stellen, dann wird verhandelt und geplant. Alles Andere wäre rein spekulativ. Nach dem Gründungstreffen werden wir sicher mehr wissen.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (22. November 2009)

wer außer uns bikern kommt? forstonkels, der pächter, würdige gemeindevertreter, jemand vom amc, anwälte gar??


----------



## Testonkel (22. November 2009)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> wer außer uns bikern kommt? forstonkels, der pächter, würdige gemeindevertreter, jemand vom amc, anwälte gar??



Eingeladen sind alle Mountainbiker, es handelt sich nur um die Gründung. Wenn wir zu fünft da sitzen, können wir es vergessen und uns weitere Mühen sparen. Der AMC nahm als Verein Abstand, da die MTB'ler nur eine kleine Gruppe in dem Verein darstellen und der AMC sich nicht noch mehr in Richtung MTB entwickeln möchte. Unterstützung wurde uns jedoch zugesichert. Wenn die Gründung erfolgreich ist und ein Pachtvertrag mit Hessenforst entsteht, benötigen wir keine weiteren Behörden und hoffentlich keine Anwälte. Ich finde die Lösung super, da die AG in den Grenzen des Erlaubten, allein entscheidend wäre. Doch dieser Schritt muss erst getan sein.
Ist der Pachtvertrag in Sicht, müssen wir die Rahmenbedingungen festlegen.
Ist das Stück begangen und gepachtet, müssen wir die Strechen planen, abstecken, bauen und beschildern, wie es die Rahmenbedingungen beschreiben.


----------



## Hot Rod1 (22. November 2009)

Coole Sache die ihr da machen wollt...wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Umsetzung.
Schönen Gruß,
Hot Rod.


----------



## SLIPKNOT 4 EVER (23. November 2009)

ENDLICH ich bin dabei und kenn auch noch viele die mitmachen würden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dschugaschwili (23. November 2009)

weitermachen!


----------



## Falcon153 (24. November 2009)

@SLIPKNOT 

Dann sei am 8.12.09 um 19.00 Uhr im Landgasthof Â´Â´Zum DÃ¼nsbergââ beim Paul in Fellingshausen.


----------



## SLIPKNOT 4 EVER (26. November 2009)

ok bis dann 

RIDE ON


----------



## Testonkel (4. Dezember 2009)

Nicht vergessen!

Dienstag 19.00Uhr beim Paul
Klick den Paul


----------



## molde76 (5. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd ja gerne kommen aber dienstag ist nicht der beste Tag dafür oder?


----------



## Falcon153 (8. Dezember 2009)

*hey,
denkt bitte alle dran heute abend ist das treffen in fellingshausen beim paul um 19.00 uhr!!!*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hallo Mountainbiker,
um die aktuell etwas gespannte Situation am Dünsberg zu entzerren, besteht die Möglichkeit ein Stück Wald, genauer gesagt das Areal um die aktuelle MTB Strecke, zu pachten. Dafür ist eine Arbeitsgemeinschaft notwendig, die als Pächter auftritt, die Strecken anlegt und betreibt. Es ist vorgesehen Strecken für jede Sparte des Sports anzulegen. Um das realisieren zu können benötigt die AG möglichst viele Fahrer jeder Sparte. Die organisatorische Gestaltung der AG liegt in den Händen der Mitwirkenden und wird bei der Gründungsversammlung besprochen.
Also lade ich jeden Interessierten zu der Gründungsversammlung am 08.12.09 um 19.00Uhr im - Landgasthof "Zum Dünsberg" beim Paul - in Fellingshausen ein.


----------



## Falcon153 (9. Dezember 2009)

Moin moin an alle!

Das Treffen von Gestern hat gezeigt das Interesse ist da,
dass sich auf dem Berg was tut.
Wir haben jetzt von allen die Lust und Laune haben sich daran zu beteiligen die Namen und Adressen.
Sobald es etwas Neues gibt werden wir die Euch per E-Mail anschreiben,
und auch hier ins Forum reinsetzen.
Unser nächster Schritt wird sein sich mit dem Herrn Förster Moss zusammen zu setzen um Einzelheiten noch abzuklären,
wie z.B. Pacht, verlauf der Strecke, Absicherung.


----------



## Testonkel (10. Dezember 2009)

Guden!

Danke an Alle, die den Weg zum Paul fanden und somit die Gründung der AG sicher stellten.
Danke auch für das in uns gesetzte Vertrauen bei der Wahl.
Es wurde einstimmig folgendes beschlossen.
1. Specher der AG soll ich sein.
2. Tomlau ist der Zeuchwart.
Mehr brauchen wir erstmal nicht.
Wir werden jetzt Kontakt mit Hessenforst aufnehmen, um die Rahmenbedingungen für die Pacht festzulegen.

All Jene, die es nicht geschafft oder gefunden haben, aber trotzdem mitmachen wollen, können mir einfach eine PN mit Name und E-Mail schicken.

Bis dann


----------



## Testonkel (13. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

die Mail für Fabian G. aus W. kommst ständig zurück. Wer die richtige Adresse kennt, bitte per PN an mich.

Danke


----------



## Testonkel (17. Dezember 2009)

Info:
Anfang nächsten Jahres geht es weiter mit dem Treffen der Förstbehörde zur Bestimmung der Pachtbedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (17. Dezember 2009)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Info:
> Anfang nächsten Jahres geht es weiter mit dem Treffen der Förstbehörde zur Bestimmung der Pachtbedingungen.



Super!

Schonmal ein großes Dankeschön und Lob an unseren
Metgott und Testonkel für das geleistete Angagement!!!!


----------



## Testonkel (17. Dezember 2009)

thomlau schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Schonmal ein großes Dankeschön und Lob an unseren
> Metgott und Testonkel für das geleistete Angagement!!!!



Wer ist Metgott? Falcone69?

Dem Mettgott himself sei allerdings ein Dank ausgesprochen, denn er hat bei der Gründungsversammlung, zum Erstaunen des Wirts, der sich sofort betäubte und uns beitrat, die Schlachteplatte nebst mehrpfündigem Mettballen verspeist. So wurden wir alle Zeugen, as ER auch anders kann. Er fürchtet weder Presskopp noch Lewwerwoscht.


----------



## thomlau (17. Dezember 2009)

Testonkel schrieb:


> Wer ist Metgott? Falcone69?
> 
> Dem Mettgott himself sei allerdings ein Dank ausgesprochen, denn er hat bei der Gründungsversammlung, zum Erstaunen des Wirts, der sich sofort betäubte und uns beitrat, die Schlachteplatte nebst mehrpfündigem Mettballen verspeist. So wurden wir alle Zeugen, as ER auch anders kann. Er fürchtet weder Presskopp noch Lewwerwoscht.



So ein Ärger, hat sich doch der Fehlerteufel
eingeschlichen. Das Lob galt natürlich einzig 
und allein eurer Durchlauchtigkeit Testonkel.

Man(n) möge es mir verzeihen.....


----------



## Testonkel (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

Herr Moos möchte vor dem Termin mit seinem Chef eine grobe Streckenplanung haben. Er wird dazu Anfang Januar mit uns eine Ortsbegehung machen. Zuvor müssen wir uns schoneinmal vor Ort treffen und über Mögliches philosophieren und es auf Papier festhalten.

Dazu treffen wir uns am

Samstag, den 02.01.10, um 14.00Uhr.
am Parkplatz Krumbacher Kreuz.

Es empfiehlt sich natürlich aus jeder Sparte ein paar Könner dabei zu haben, ansonsten wird das sehr abwärtslastig.

Nach wie vor freuen wir uns über neue Mitarbeiter. Wer Lust hat, PN an mich.

Bis dann


----------



## bwp (22. Dezember 2009)

Gibt's nicht in 2009 noch mal 'ne Besprechung. Bin am 02.01.10 in der Rhön


----------



## ScottErda (22. Dezember 2009)

Werde am 2.1.10 da sein um auch die Touren- und Marathonfahrer zu vertreten


----------



## lahnbiker (30. Dezember 2009)

Schade, wieder ein Termin an dem ich nicht kann. Aber ich hoffe mal ihr werden das schon richten.

Gruß lahnbiker


----------



## frogmatic (30. Dezember 2009)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Schade, wieder ein Termin an dem ich nicht kann.



Sowenig wie ich 

Also, ScottErda, wir zählen auf Dich!


----------



## thomlau (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wünsche allen einen guten Start ins neue Jahr,
Gesundheit und allzeit heile Knochen!!  

Gruß
     thomlau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottErda (1. Januar 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Sowenig wie ich
> 
> Also, ScottErda, wir zählen auf Dich!



Ich werde da sein und die Cross Country und Touren-Fahrer Fahne gaaanz hoch halten 

14 Uhr DB Parkplatz beim Krumbacher Kreuz...


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. Januar 2010)

¿fabi, gibt es etwas zu berichten? bin "leider" auf teneriffa u konnte somit nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Testonkel (6. Januar 2010)

Der Kassenwart schrieb:


> ¿fabi, gibt es etwas zu berichten? bin "leider" auf teneriffa u konnte somit nicht teilnehmen.



Im Moment nur soviel, dass es eine Kernstrecke mit vielen Variationen geben soll. Wir müssen den Termin mit Hernn Moos abwarten.


----------



## Easy (21. Januar 2010)

Ähmmm - mal 'ne Frage:

Warum angespannte Situation auf dem Dünsberg? 

Ich bin oft mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß dort oben, m. E. ist es nirgends so relaxt wie dort  Tolle Strecken, nette Leute, leckeres und günstiges Bier!


----------



## Testonkel (21. Januar 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ähmmm - mal 'ne Frage:
> 
> Warum angespannte Situation auf dem Dünsberg?
> 
> Ich bin oft mit dem Rad oder zu Fuß dort oben, m. E. ist es nirgends so relaxt wie dort  Tolle Strecken, nette Leute, leckeres und günstiges Bier!



Angespannt, weil Ches Adolfe den XXL Mett Igel von der Karte nahm, ohne Rücksicht auf IHN.
Wir sind die Jünger, die IHN milde stimmen und Ersatz Igel suchen.

Es ist eine angespannte Situation, wie überall wo Interessengemeinschaften den gleichen Raum nutzen. Nichts besonderes, aber etwas, dem im Keim nachgegangen werden muss.


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. Januar 2010)

der METTGOTT ist versöhnt. er verspeist jetzt immer den dünsbergteller od die family mettplatte.

ansonsten frag ich mich auch, wer die lage verschärft hat. es scheint keine person/gruppe zu geben, welche sich namentlich identifizieren läßt. manch einem stinkt es eben, da da verrückte auf zweirädern auf so engen wegen den berg runter rasen.

es gibt überall knurrige opas ("des is kei radweech hier"), heimliche stöckequerleger u jagdpächter. sowie in unserem fall ein ordnungsamt, welches die 2-m-regel für die gemeinde ausgerufen hat.  
immerhin sucht der förster das gespräch mit uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canadien (23. Januar 2010)

Servus,
was ist denn am Samstag, den 02.01.10 raus gekommen?
Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf News hier im Thred!
Bei uns  steht nähmlich das gleiche an,treffen mit Fortamt usw.
Lasst doch mal hören!!!


----------



## Testonkel (24. Januar 2010)

canadien schrieb:


> Servus,
> was ist denn am Samstag, den 02.01.10 raus gekommen?
> Ich warte schon die ganze Zeit auf News hier im Thred!
> Bei uns  steht nähmlich das gleiche an,treffen mit Fortamt usw.
> Lasst doch mal hören!!!



Das war lediglich ein Treffen mit dem Förster, um Möglichkeiten einzugrenzen.
Sobald wir beim Forstamt waren und mehr wissen, wird es hier stehen.


----------



## ScottErda (14. Februar 2010)

Hey ihr!

Wann gehts denn zum Forstamt, bzw. gibts was neues?!
Ausser das der DB eingeschneit ist und ich mein Bike seit Wochen schon nicht mehr bewegt hat... : /


----------



## Testonkel (21. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

am Donnerstag hab ich mich mit dem Leiter des Forstamts getroffen und das weitere Vorgehen besprochen. Er wird einen Pachtvertrag vorbereiten und bis dahin haben wir folgende Hausaufgaben:

1. Leider werden wir aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht umher kommen eine Satzung in Vereinsmanier zu schreiben 
2. Eben eine Versicherung festmachen
3. Genaue Streckenplanung per GPS auf Karte übertragen und die Strecke abpflocken sobald der Schnee weg ist
4. Mit Forstamt, Naturschutz und Archäologen Ortsbegehung


----------



## Der Kassenwart (21. Februar 2010)

gute arbeit, fabian! wie macht er das bloß 
gibt es jemanden, der  juristisch firm genug ist, den vertrag vor der unterzeichnung auf mögliche falltüren abzuklopfen?


----------



## thomlau (21. Februar 2010)

Das hat er wirklich gut gemacht unser Testonkel!!!!
Jetzt muß nur das Wetter besser werden......
Jippiehhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## wicked (1. März 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob aktuell noch schnee auf dem dünsberg liegt?
würde ansonsten gern mal wieder bisschen trainieren gehen...

cheers


----------



## Testonkel (1. März 2010)

wicked schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, ob aktuell noch schnee auf dem dünsberg liegt?
> würde ansonsten gern mal wieder bisschen trainieren gehen...
> 
> cheers



Guden,

ist noch ordentlich beschneit und vor Allem vereist.

Wart noch mal 2 Tage.


----------



## frogmatic (1. März 2010)

Testonkel schrieb:


> ist noch ordentlich beschneit und vor Allem *vereist*.



Mist - jetzt hab ich die Spikereifen drauf, und nicht genug Zeit zum radeln...
oder ich muss mal einen fiesen nightride unternehmen.


----------



## wicked (11. März 2010)

nachdem man in der vergangenen woche ja schon fahren konnte, dürfte das nach dem verschneiten wochenende wieder unmöglich gewesen sein, oder?!

wie siehts inzwischen aus? wollte nachher mal ein wenig trainieren. die südseite sollte doch durch sonne und plusgrade befahrbar sein?!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (11. März 2010)

wicked schrieb:


> nachdem man in der vergangenen woche ja schon fahren konnte, dürfte das nach dem verschneiten wochenende wieder unmöglich gewesen sein, oder?!



Also am Samstag waren wir aufm Berch, hoch übern Asphalt, runter durchn Schnee ein Traum!
Inkl. Dixi usw. alles 1a fahrbar, und ich hatte eher Sommerschlappen...


----------



## SLIPKNOT 4 EVER (13. März 2010)

tach auch 
wies man schon wann ´s los geht??


----------



## Testonkel (13. März 2010)

Wir müssen aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen einen e.V gründen. Dann steht noch ein Treffen mit der unteren Naturschutzbehöhrde aus...

Alles in Allem ist es noch viel Arbeit und wird noch ne Weile dauern.


----------



## ScottErda (13. März 2010)

Zur Info:

Wir waren heute aufem Berg!

Sind vom Dünsberg Grund an dem Forsthaus (Jugendherberge) hoch an dem Mann mit dem Sperr vorbei.
Runter den Bierdeckelweg bis zur Hälfte, dann rechts rüber und westlich von Fellingshausen aus dem Wald raus.
War alles Gut fahrbar. Das bisschen Schnee was noch liegt ist mittlerweile so matschig geworden das man recht leicht durch kommt


----------



## Der Kassenwart (14. März 2010)

allerdings wäre noch hinzuzufügen, daß eine vielzahl der üblichen abfahrten durch umgesägte bzw -gebrochene bäume nicht fahrbar ist.

übrigens, der hessenforst meldet, daß durch "xynthia" holzverluste vom umfang des durchschnittlichen jährlichen fällvolumens entstanden sind. es soll gebietsweise bis in den september dauern, diese abzutransportieren. am stärksten betroffen sind allerdings nordhessen u der vogelsberg. 

wer jedoch regelmäßig am dünsberg ist u sich umschaut, sieht auch da genug zerstörung. damit sind nicht nur waldflächen, sondern wege u trails gemeint.


----------



## DerandereJan (14. März 2010)

Allerdings.....wir waren gestern auch oben......da siehts aus wie in nem riesen Sägewerk.......


----------



## Testonkel (8. April 2010)

Falcon und ich haben heute die "mögliche Strecke" gepflockt. Also keine Panik, die Hölzchen sind von uns und müssen ne weile stehen bleiben.

Bis Mittwoch


----------



## ScottErda (15. April 2010)

Und so sieht die Strecke aus der Luft aus






Die Strecke hat auf einer Länge von 1,139 km einen Höhenunterschied von 181,63 m


----------



## bwp (16. April 2010)

Wo, sehe kein Bild oder ähnliches:-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (16. April 2010)

interessant... ich sehe ein bild.


----------



## thomlau (16. April 2010)

Ich auch ..........


----------



## frogmatic (16. April 2010)

bwp schrieb:


> Wo, sehe kein Bild oder ähnliches:-(



Tja, Black & White P., es ist halt ein Farbbild - schade für dich


----------



## Falcon153 (16. April 2010)

Die blaue Linie sieht aus als wÃ¤hren da zwei Vollnasen den Berg hoch gelaufenâ¦mit 2,5 atÃ¼ auf jeden Auge.  ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (16. April 2010)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Die blaue Linie sieht aus als währen da zwei Vollnasen den Berg hoch gelaufenmit 2,5 atü auf jeden Auge.  ;-)




unterschreib ich!!


----------



## frogmatic (18. April 2010)

Falcon153 schrieb:


> Die blaue Linie sieht aus als währen da zwei Vollnasen den Berg hoch gelaufen*mit 2,5 atü auf jeden Auge.  ;-*)





DerandereJan schrieb:


> unterschreib ich!!



Ja, damit kennst du dich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bwp (18. April 2010)

sind wohl die Sicherheitseinstellungen an de Arbeit. Jetzt sehe ich das bunte Bild mit der blauen (Säufer-)Lnie auch..


----------



## Testonkel (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,


hier ein Update nach den letzten Begehungen/Treffen:

Es ist nicht so einfach und schnell, wie der Forst sich das gedacht hatte. Die Naturschutzbehörde benötigt ein Gutachten, welches von einem Planungsbüro oder einem entsprechend qualifizierten Biologen über den Zeitraum eines Jahres erstellt wird. Solange wird nichts gebaut und es ist nicht sicher, dass es aus Naturschutzsicht überhaupt genehmigt wird. Bis dahin haben wir Zeit eine Gesetzeslücke zu suchen, die den Haftungsausschluss von Fremdnutzern regelt und damit Hessen Forst aus der Haftung nimmt. Jetzt würde der Eigentümer  Hessen Forst haftbar gemacht, wenn unsere Versicherung und damit wir nicht haften / zahlen. Das sind keine Bäume, die uns in den Weg gestellt werden, sondern der normale Weg in unserem Land. Desweiteren müssen wir alle Streckenelemente (Northores, Wallrides, Kicker und sogar Anlieger) in die Karte einzeichnen und die Statik der Teile berechnen.


----------



## SLIPKNOT 4 EVER (18. Juli 2010)

tach auch 
weis man schon was neues???


----------

